# Idle adjustment screw?



## whitetailhntr (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm haveing low idle problems and have to rev the motor in neutral and transition into drive just to get going. Is this the idle adjustment screw? The model #is VE40tlenm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitetailhntr (Jul 28, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitetailhntr (Jul 28, 2017)

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpalump (Jul 29, 2017)

That looks like the mixture. Try it first.


----------



## whitetailhntr (Jul 29, 2017)

Stumpalump said:


> That looks like the mixture. Try it first.



Ok thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kofkorn (Aug 1, 2017)

That is the mixture screw as stated previously, but just turning it won't necessarily improve your idle. This mixture screw is to improve the fuel to air ratio at lower speeds. It will not adjust your idle speed correctly. 

The idle screw is actually closer to the flywheel, just under the timing plate linkage:



Adjust this first. Once the idle is high enough to keep the motor running on it's own, you can begin to adjust the mixture screw. If the motor is beginning to slow down on it's own, it's running rich. Turn the screw inward in small adjustments (1/4 turn) and wait a few seconds. If the idle increases, then adjust again. If it starts sneezing/coughing, then turn it back out by 1/4 turn. 

Do this for both mixture screws in the upper and lower carbs. 

Good luck!


----------



## whitetailhntr (Aug 1, 2017)

kofkorn said:


> That is the mixture screw as stated previously, but just turning it won't necessarily improve your idle. This mixture screw is to improve the fuel to air ratio at lower speeds. It will not adjust your idle speed correctly.
> 
> The idle screw is actually closer to the flywheel, just under the timing plate linkage:
> 
> ...



Thankyou, will the mixture screws be turned in the same amounts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kofkorn (Aug 1, 2017)

If the carbs were brand new, probably. Once they have been aged a bit, the adjustments will vary. Any significant changes (more than one full turn either direction) are usually an indication that you need to do a full carb clean because the jets are getting clogged. 

As a reference, the starting point for the mixture adjustment is 1 1/2 turns out from a gently seated position. Don't tighten the mixture screw down, you'll either damage the needle or the seat. Gentle seat then 1 1/2 turns out. From there you can adjust per my previous post.

Good luck!


----------



## nowgrn4 (Aug 4, 2017)

I only adjust idle with the motor in a tub or in the water. The waters back pressure on the exhaust is part of the equation.


----------



## whitetailhntr (Aug 4, 2017)

nowgrn4 said:


> I only adjust idle with the motor in a tub or in the water. The waters back pressure on the exhaust is part of the equation.



Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

